# DO NOT ORDER FROM Inkjetcarts.us



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Guys, I never put a bad review of a company unless it is truly warranted. I would like to share a rundown of my experiences with Ross Hardie at Inkjetcarts.us 

Introduction
At the end of January 09 I wrote to Inkjetcarts.us and asked them for a suggestion on what I need for a refillable ink carts for an Epson CX7400. Ross was very helpful in explaining to me the 2 options. Basically:

UFO DAMPER $76: Newer version, easier to install "less complicated"

FABRIC PRINTERSKIT $58: Older version, "more complicated"

I thought about it for a little bit and decided I wanted the easiest solution I could. So I decided to purchase the $76 UFO Damper carts on FEB 10th.

I received my UFO Damper system in a reasonable amount of time and was very excited pulling everything out of the box. It wasn't until I really started noticing the make-shift labels and CD that I began to wonder about the professionalism of these products.

To make a long story short I attempted many times to get the UFO Damper System working in my CX7400 only to consistently end in failure. The multitude of confusing PDFs on the CD didn't help make the product work and the video wasn't a big help either. I called Ross.

Ross was a nice enough fellow. Not necessarily the best customer service guy but he wasn't too bad. He's not a people-person, that's for sure. But hey, I don't need the best bed-side manner anyways. He and I worked on my issue for a while and he determined that the product was in fact flawed and told me he would be sending me a new UFO Damper System.

Two weeks went by before I contacted Ross again to ask about the status of this new shipment. He requested I take a photo of how I installed the damper system. Okay, fine. He wants me to jump through another hoop to prove to him I am not an imbecile - fine. I take the photos and email them to Ross and he writes back to explain to me that another gentleman had the same issue with the UFO Damper for the CX7400 and that Ross himself even found the issue to be true at his own place of business. Ross then assures me he will mail the FABRIC PRINTERSKIT CARTS ($58) until he is able to clear things up with the chip manufacturer on the UFO system.

Eventually I receive the $58 carts. By this time I had already purchased Epson's own print carts because I was in a bind and needed ink pronto! So I have yet to actually try the $58 carts as I am still using the Epson carts at this time.

THE SITUATION BEGINS
After a month and a half of hearing no update from Ross I decided that since the $76 purchase I made was decided due to the "less complicated" route it would bring and I have wound up with a $58 product, that I would like to just stay with the FABRICPRINTERS KIT ($58) and would like to be refunded for the $18 difference between what I have and what I paid for.

I contacted Ross on April 16th:

Ross,

When I originally made my purchasing decision I was told the $75.95 Damper Carts were going to be "less complicated". Here I sit 3 months later with a non-working $75.95 Damper Carts and some $57.95 Fabric Printerskit (that I have not yet checked because during the time of the Damper carts not working I went ahead and just bought regular ink cartridges from Epson as I needed ink immediately).

I am now making the decision that based upon *1) this process not being "less complicated" and 2) the fact I have an item worth $57.95 rather than the $75.95 I paid for I am going to ask that you refund the $18 difference back to card.

I feel this is only a fair request. Had I known this would have been so difficult I would have opted for the cheaper $57.95 carts in the beginning as I only paid the extra $18 for a "less complicated" route to what I needed and "less complicated" is not what I got.

- Doug


Ross responded with an email saying:

Doug,

Why don't you give me a call.
We help hundreds of people every month defeat Epson printers.
We can discuss what is wrong and fix it together.

Ross


THINGS GO AWRY
I decided to give Ross a call and talk to him about said issue. Upon calling Ross, I began by explaining the situation. Part-way through he interrupted me to tell me he had all of our emails in front of him and that he was aware of the situation - great! So about that refund.... Well, Ross explained to me once again about the manufacturer flaw and how he sent me "FREE carts" already. About at this time was when Ross decided interrupting me and talking loudly over me throughout the remainder of the conversation was something he wanted to participate in... I explained that the carts weren't FREE as I paid $76 for the "less complicated carts" and have wound up with $58 carts. He then explained he wanted the non-functioning $75 carts back before he would refund my money. Okay, that's fine. He then asked me if I have opened the ink and I told him yes. He then stated he could not take it back. I assured him the ink was fine and that I do not want to return the ink. I just want the $18 difference between what I paid and what I have now received. I do not want the new chip when it becomes fixed. It is no longer relevant as the $76 item has not been useful to me what-so-ever. I'd like to just stay with my $58 purchase and would like the $18 difference as I am done waiting for a new chip.

Again, I remained very calm during this exchange of points. Ross was becoming more belligerent as the conversation went on. I could tell Ross was getting more aggressive and angry toward the situation. This prompted me to talk more calm and soothing as to try to show Ross that I was not desiring to go down the path of anger.

Ross began citing back to me all of the events that have taken place. When I asked why he was doing this, he became even more angry and began cursing at me. Throwing out inappropriate words and behaving completely out of line. The part that stands out the most during his fit of rage was "Just send me all of my GD stuff back!"

I asked "Are you cussing me out, Ross?" to which he replied, "You're GD right I am!". I asked "Why would you cuss me out like that?" Ross hung up his phone.

I stood there in awe. I couldn't believe an adult man just cussed me out because I desired the $18 refund from our exchange. Why did Ross want me to send him "all of his GD stuff back"? I was fine with keeping the $58 setup - I still have to see if it works. I wasn't fully giving up. Why was Ross so eager to give up on his own products??

CONTINUED
About 5 mins later I receive a call from Ross. He spoke very calmly and told me he was "sorry for that little interruption" (i guess he refers to his anger outbursts as 'interruptions') and proceeded to explain to me that he would be willing to accept all of the products back for a full refund plus he would pay for the shipping OR he suggests I wait for the new chip because it would be better than the $58 set up I now have and we can continue to do business together. I asked him for his UPS shipping account number so I could have the items shipped back under his account. He explained to me he emailed a PO box and I can just use US mail. I said OK. He asked "So, are we done doing business then?" and I assured him that "Yes Ross, you and I are done doing business together".. Ross shouted "FINE!" and hung up on me.

I wrote Ross an email, because I wanted in writing that his offer stood legit.
---
Hi there Ross,

I am going to need verification per our conversation on the phone.

You stated I should return everything I have received from you using my own money to ship it and that you would refund:

My original purchase of*$85.09
Plus whatever the shipping is for me to send this all back to you.


Is this correct? I need some sort of written verification that this is accurate before I spend even more money sending these items back to you.

Thanks,
Doug
-----
Ross responded with:

Doug,

I have sent you a free set of carts at our expense to get you up and running in the refillable Heat Transfer arena that you have yet to commission or try.
I have sent timely and up to date emails.
I have listened to your complaints and reasoning to a point.
I have offered to send you another updated chip for the initial system as soon as it is available, within days.

I have also offered to help you with your installation when you are ready.

I have attached our website return policies below.

[media]http://www.inkjetcarts.us/images/store_version1/InkJetCarts%20Return%20Policies.pdf[/media]


Ross

----
I wrote back with:

Ross,

I paid the for the more expensive $76 carts to have an easier solution.
This has not been an easy solution at all.
Yes you have replied to me very promptly and I appreciate that.
You did send me a set of $58 carts for the meantime. You can hardly call these "free"as you charged me $76 for carts that didnt work.
I asked if I could keep the $58 carts and you could just refund me the difference ($18).
You began swearing and cursing at me like a mad-man and told me to just send it all back.

Again, I will make my offer one last time.

Offer: Seeing as I purchased the $76 cartridges that do not work, and you have replaced them with $58 cartridges.. I would like the $18 difference. What you and I did is considered an "exchange" in the retail world. Only, I have not received the difference in the money back.

Let me know if you will accept this offer. I have no idea why you are being so aggressive and angry about the situation. Cursing at me is not the way to go about conducting good business Ross.

If you continue to make this a difficult process I will be putting our entire history on the forum where all of your other potential customers can read about the bad business in which you conduct.

Be a good business operator Ross, make things right.

- Doug
-----
Ross responded with:

Doug,

I sincerely apologize (I mean this) for getting out of bounds in our conversation.
Please forgive me and understand.

I will do as you request on the $18.00 refund but the credit card transaction is over 60 days old, so I will need to mail you a check OR offer a free shipment of something you need like an extra ink bottle and free shipping.
Let me also do one more thing below.
Let me still send you the damper chip as well when it arrives.
I truly believe you will be much more satisfied with the Damper solution when the new chip arrives.
It has some truly advantageous functions to it that supersede the combo chip solution.*

I am also here to help you get up and running with both systems you have anytime you're available to start.

Let's work together and defeat the Epson printer you have and quit spending $14.00 a cart on inks that we sell for $1.25.

Forgive me and accept my apologies.
Let me know which refunding method you would like.

Ross

---

My final email stated:

Ross,

I do appreciate the apology. I also appreciate the rest of your email

The $18 refund sounds fair to me. I think a check would be the best refund method.*

Thank you,
Doug

---------------------

UPDATE
Ross writes me again with:

Doug,

I have talked to my partners about this issue.
Due to our already shipping an $18.75 cartridge set and our ability to ship a Damper chip for the original system (after testing it in your model printer), you will still be to the plus side with two systems for the price of one.

My partners have advised me to not issue a refund on this sale but instead to extend my personal best at getting you up and running with the current system you have already received.

As soon as the damper chip is ready we will ship it.
You can then delegate the refillable system carts you now have to dedicated cleaning carts, also a very useful asset when refilling for the long term.

If you wish us to send you a return label for the Damper Cart system we will mail you one to return the kit. Upon receipt we will issue an $18.00 credit.

Ross

----

My email:

Ross,
You seem to be having a terribly difficult time in deciding what to do.

So, now you want to send me a return label for the Damper Cart System and once you receive it you will give me an "$18 credit"? Define "credit". I do not wish to have any more products from you.

I do not care to keep your damper kit. I have told you multiple times that I have no use for this as it does not work - there is a manufacturing flaw causing this item to not work. It is a computer chip and plastic which is not helpful to me nor my business. You act like this ordeal was MY fault. How is this at all my fault? I purchased a $76 product in Feb and never received a working $76 product.

You can mail me a return label and the shipping funds and I will return your damper cart. Then you can mail me an $18 check.
- Doug
----

Ross replied:
Doug,

Return label is on the way.

Ross

----

I replied:

Ross,

I will needs the funds to ship this item back to you as the cost should not be incurred by myself. Secondly I will need your written word that I will receive a check in the appropriate amount per the return of the UFO Damper Kit

- Doug



In conclusion
I will never, EVER buy from inkjetcarts.us again. I also suggest no one else does. In my opinion Ross has not been a good person for me to deal with. I found the aforementioned timeline to be unacceptable and unforgivable as far as business goes. To explode on a customer who has a legit inquiry is just unprofessional!

So far I have no knowledge whether his products work.
The instructions are very difficult to read and understand.
The video tutorials really aren't very great and really don't help any more than the plethora of PDFs on the CD which is included in your purchase.
Ross continuously attempted to make me wait longer. Seems his M.O. is to further prolong the issue until the customer gives up.
Ross goes from ANGER to HELPFUL to EXPLOSIONS to APOLOGETIC with the snap of a finger.

He cannot even make up his mind on what to do!

I feel it is very important for us forum members to stick together and give our feedback on the companies we involve ourselves with. Truth be told, we are all small businesses. With the economy the way it is, it's clear none of us are booming with fortunes. WE are the customers! We are what keeps this ball rolling and if a company is going to have bad business then they do not DESERVE our money and support!

I hope this review serves well to others whom are considering inkjetcarts.us and Ross Hardie's "services".

- DOUG


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

I think it is important to review companies here, so we all can learn about good
a bad customer service and products.
I have done business in the past with Ross, and I have no complaints about Ross and his company.
My first purchase was a CISS for a refurbished C120 I bought direct from Epson.
As soon as I received the printer and the CISS, I hooked them up together. I spent about two days trying to get it print. Nothing, zero, nada.
I called Ross (that is one of my last resources, calling for help) he walked me through several tests and still nothing.
I can not recall exactly all the steps nor the times I called him back, and he called me too. But it seemed it didn't want to work. (I should mention too he sent the non auto resettable chip, when he realized , for our conversation, he sent the right one  )
In the meanwhile, as I waited for the new chips to arrive, I could not give up in trying to make the printer work.
Well i broke one of the tubes of the CISS.
I called back, I explained to him what I did, and I was going to pay for the parts I broke.
He refuse to charge,instead sent me another tubes kit for free, in the same box he shipped the chips.
Bottom line THE PRINTER WAS DEFECTIVE !!!
Later I tried with the Epson OEM ink, and it never worked either.


P.s. Epson customer service was horrible, I ended up throwing the printer in the trash.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Doug,

I took the time to read the entire post. That was a messy situation, for sure, and made no better by both parties. I think both of you could have done better to work that situation out.

If it were me, I also would not have issued you a credit until you returned the $76 carts. I would have given you a return label and picked up the tab for shipping. Upon receipt of the $76 carts, an $18 credit. 

Ross was nice enough to send you out a Free Cart system to get you up and running, which sounds like it was supposed to be considered a "loaner" system until your $76 carts were fixed. It seems like afterward, you changed the terms on that second set from "loaner" to "purchase".

It might have been a good idea for you to just straight up purchase the $58 carts at that point, and send the first set back (on Ross' shipping tab) for a straight up full credit on the first one. Clean, simple, done. 

This other way got way too complicated. It sounds like there was miscommunication between the two of you, a change of what was agreed to mid-transaction, and that can sometimes that can cause confusion, that easily leads to frustration, on both parties behalf.

I don't think a vendor should ever lose their temper with a customer, nor do I think a customer should lose their temper on a vendor. 

I've been in both positions, as many of us have. All of us work customer service since we are all in the service industry in one capacity or another. 

I do appreciate you sharing your experience, but in your same situation, I doubt that I would have the same experience because I would have handled it differently. 

I will add that for half of the post, it seems like you wanted an $18 credit before you even returned the $76 carts. 

Better luck in the future, I hope your carts always work from now on, so you don't have to try to muddle thru another messy situation like this one. Luckily for you, there are other cart/ink suppliers out there.

Personally, I am not put off by inkjetcarts.us. I think this whole thing never needed to happen in the first place, but that's just my opinion of what I read. I've heard way more good things about them than bad things, and nobody's perfect. I have always planned on purchasing my refill carts from inkjetcarts.us, and I still will do that when I place the order. I will let you know if my experience goes any better, or if I live to regret it after reading this. 

If something goes wrong, no one can tell me I wasn't warned. 

Glad this is over for you, hope you can move on and have a nice day.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Sorry you had that bad experience Doug. 

I do think that there was definitely a miscommunication between you two.

I feel really bad that you had that awful business dealing with inkjetcarts.us.

I have been doing business with Ross for over a year now and have had nothing but GREAT products and GREAT business dealings with inkjetcarts.us!!! 

I have 3 c120's and all have the "re-fillable" carts and HT inks from inkjetcarts.us.
I also have an epson 1400 with the same set up......"re-fillables" and HT inks from inkjetcarts.us.

When I first started using "re-fillable" carts (feb-2008) I had no idea of what I was doing!!!LOL!!!
Really....no idea at all!!!
Ross stayed on the phone with me for almost an hour and walked me through everything step-by-step.


He has never been mean to me either.(and I do bug him a lot!!LOL)

I feel so bad that you had this horrible experience with them....... and I know there is no excuse for cursing at someone(_I am happy that he apologized_).........maybe he is going through something bad right now........???

I hope that you find and ink supplier that makes you truly happy and fulfills all of your needs!!!


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> ..... and I know there is no excuse for cursing at someone(_I am happy that he apologized_).........maybe he is going through something bad right now........???


That is one of the things I mean to say, but it got lost while I was writing it.

Lets be honest, we all know when WE the customers go to buy ink, many of us are not professionals, many are first timers, and even some of us have some attitude, and by not means I am saying Doug have any, just saying if you add that to the financial troubles we all are in, and some personal problems that could arise, well it could happen we might lose control over some situation. 

It is not an excuse at all, but it just feels odd, Ross has been very nice and very helpful in my particular case.

I am sorry that you had to go through this experience, and hope 
you may find a company you may feel comfortable doing business with.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

All this...for $18? Woah...


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

marcelolopez said:


> That is one of the things I mean to say, but it got lost while I was writing it.
> 
> Lets be honest, we all know when WE the customers go to buy ink, many of us are not professionals, many are first timers, and even some of us have some attitude, and by not means I am saying Doug have any, just saying if you add that to the financial troubles we all are in, and some personal problems that could arise, well it could happen we might lose control over some situation.
> 
> It is not an excuse at all, but it just feels odd, Ross has been very nice and very helpful in my particular case.


Yes.....times are bad right now for most businesses........
Stress, stress, stress......and more stress!!!.......did I mention stress!?!

He was probably just having a really bad week....I know, like I said before, it is no excuse for cursing at you.....but man, what stress can do!!!!

I do know that you will find the right ink supplier.....as Kelly said....there are many out there.

I have had bad experiences myself with businesses......and usually I just find someone else.

(I had to find another orthodontist a few years ago because of a bad experience!!! not fun!!)


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

When economic times are rough you should be MORE inclined to keep your customers. Not tell them to "go to hell".

I can honestly say Ross was never as polite as the responses to this post. He was either very dull (always figured he was on something) or angry/annoyed with me. I've only been polite to this man. I am unsure why he is so angry at me. Perhaps it's because I only made a $76+shipping purchase.

Furthermore, it was over 6 weeks after Ross told me he would be getting me a new chip that I decided I was done waiting. Not sure how long you guys think I should wait but fact is, this gentleman had made no contact with me nor any updates about the products for 1.5 months. I decided to just keep the $58 item.

He didn't give me that for "free" as the $76 item did not work at all. It did nothing. Never once did it print anything at all. He even found the chip to be flawed. If you buy a Ferrari and it is broken, does not work what-so-ever so the dealership gives you a Volkswagon did they give you it for free? I would love to get rid of the broken UFO Damper as it is taking up space in my work area. It's useless garbage to me. I never, ever insinuated that I was desiring to keep it.

And TshirtGuru, yes. All of this over $18.

And Marce, for you to say "if you add that to the financial troubles we all are in" you are clearly missing the entire point. He has caused financial stress upon me. I have done nothing to deserve an absent $18. I have been very patient over this whole situation and I have now decided over 2 months from my original purchase date that I was done waiting. I see no problem with that. 30 days should be the MAX any customer should wait for anything.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

AdamnSmith said:


> And Marce, for you to say "if you add that to the financial troubles we all are in" you are clearly missing the entire point. He has caused financial stress upon me. I have done nothing to deserve an absent $18. I have been very patient over this whole situation and I have now decided over 2 months from my original purchase date that I was done waiting. I see no problem with that. 30 days should be the MAX any customer should wait for anything.


What I was saying was, because I dealt with him in the past, that it might be possibly he was in some difficult situation, whatever it could be, and then you just appeared in the middle of it, and you received that such unfairly treatment, without been YOU a selected target, if that makes any sense.

If it happen to me the first time I do business with any company, probably I will react just as you did. 

Well, the other think is.. let say I am in the middle of a divorce, a foreclosure or anything like that, and you come to me asking for a $18 refund, even after 2 months of waiting, well probably I would not care to lose you as a customer, overwhelmed for my own problems.
Which would not be a wise decision for anyone conducting a business.

I got your point in which you said you did nothing to deserve an absent $18?
Anyway, this are all hypothesis.

Have a good day


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

To go to your Ferrari vs Volkswagon comparision, the dealer would want the Ferrari back before giving you a Volkswagon. Otherwise he would be out 2 cars. Right now Ross is out 2 ink systems. You should have sent the defective one back right away if you expect a refund for it. I personally would never expect a refund without having first returned the product that was defective. Even though it's taking up space in your work space, I suggest you return it, or better yet, return both of them on your own dime. That way you'll get your refund for the entire amount. Shipping usually isn't included in a refund, by the way.


----------



## Laballa1 (Jul 20, 2007)

I appreciate your warning. Life isn't long enough for us to make all the mistakes ourselves. So I choose to learn from some of others. 

No matter what Ross' personal problems was they should not be inflicted on his customers. I as a customer have problems too. 

Did Ross ask for the first unit back, before senting the cheaper one. No. If he did, he should not have sent the second one if it meant that much to him. I would never risk losing business over 18.00. Because Ross really don't know how much business he's losing over that 18.00. Personally I don't think I would give him a try.

That's my two cents.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forums... no one has said he HAD any personal problem, they are just assumptions..
And luckily there a lot of ink providers you can choose from.

Have a good day.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Laballa1 said:


> Did Ross ask for the first unit back, before senting the cheaper one. No.


The reason he didn't ask for the first one back is because Doug was going to keep the first one, and Ross was going to send a part to make it work.



> he should not have sent the second one if it meant that much to him.


The second one was a "loaner" to get Doug "printing" while the first one was being worked on.

Maybe you should read the whole post before you go passing judgements one way or another. Althought for some folks, the cursing at a customer is enough for them to make a decision. If one is the type of person who can look past someone, with an otherwise good reputation, losing it in a frustrating situation, reading the whole post is very beneficial. If one does not read the whole post, one won't really understand exactly what transpired, and won't really be making an informed decision, imho.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Honestly, he is the business man. He should've asked for the thing back. There is NOT a 'working part' for the first product. IT doesn't exist. I am suppose to wait around FOREVER until I forget about it. But clearly you're not understanding that. There is no fix for it.

(ALSO, Ross is STILL selling the defective item on his web site. Seems he should have pulled it until the issue was resolved DONTCHYA THINK?)

Again, Ross SHOULD take the first item back and refund the difference which is what the whole point was from the get-go.

And 'personal problems' arent "assumptions" they are "excuses".

I've said my piece and there is no real reason for anyone to go back and forth on this. Read it, get what you get and move on. Just letting people know whether you feel his actions are warranted or not, that dealing with Ross Hardie and InkJetCarts.us could be a difficult process. That's all.


----------



## Laballa1 (Jul 20, 2007)

Kelly it's obvious you're just like Marcelo. Making assumptions. I did read the entire post. Just because I don't see things your way and believe a business person has a right to mistreat a customer is okay, doesn't mean I didn't read it. I means I know how treat people to that they will return and send others my way. 

But no matter what you say or think I will not respond again because like Doug I'm done with it. I'll patronize someone who will appreciate my business and know how to treat a customer. Please have a pleasant day and life.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Laballa1 said:


> Kelly it's obvious you're just like Marcelo.


Well, I am not sure what brought this about. All input is appreciated and respected. That is the beauty of the forum. 

You are free to post what you think, so am I, so is Doug, and Marcelo... etc. 

But there is no need to start saying people "are just like" each other. This isn't a tug of war. 

It's a sharing of views, and alot of times, views are different, even when viewing the same scenario. That is the nature of "human beings''. 

I hope you don't find this offensive in anyway. No one here is trying to offend you with their posts. 




Laballa said:


> I did read the entire post.


Well then, my apologies if you did in fact read the whole post.  That was a natural assumption on my part because your replies did not match what was posted in Doug's report of the situation. 

Please see:



Laballa said:


> Did Ross ask for the first unit back, before senting the cheaper one. No.


According to Doug, the $58 was a "loaner" of sorts, until Ross was able to clear things up with the chip mfg on the UFO system:



AdamnSmith said:


> Ross then assures me he will mail the FABRIC PRINTERSKIT CARTS ($58) until he is able to clear things up with the chip manufacturer on the UFO system.


Ross would have no reason to ask for the first kit back before sending the second kit. That was a pretty integral part of the story, imo.





Laballa said:


> Just because I don't see things your way and believe a business person has a right to mistreat a customer is okay, doesn't mean I didn't read it. I'll patronize someone who will appreciate my business and know how to treat a customer. Please have a pleasant day and life.


Good for you. I am sure letting people know about his experience to save others from a similar situation was Doug's intention here. You are one of the people he took the time to write the post for.

I do hope that you are not upset that I (and maybe some of the others) don't personally feel the way you do. I am certainly not upset with you for not feeling the way I do. 

I also hope you can see, many folks have consoled Doug for his experience - _even if they feel they have had good experiences with Ross and Inkjetcarts.us, and even if they feel they will still shop there. _

I think, if I remember correctly, every single poster in this thread, including myself, has thanked Doug for sharing his experience, with appreciation, _even if we feel we will still shop at inkjetcarts.us._

And, thank you, I hope you have a pleasant day and life, too.


----------



## jlgill (Mar 17, 2008)

Though lots of people are saying it was a lack of communication, there wasn't. It was a supplier who promised one thing, then repeatedly changed his mind. That was the miscommunication. If you don't have authority to extend the offer, don't make it. Simple as that. Then to chew a customer out as well, that's superb customer service (as well as sarcasm if you can't tell). 

In retrospect, though the stuff should have been sent back and a complete refund requested, or send it back and contact the credit card company to dispute the charge, it should be pretty clear the customer wanted to make the purchase work in part due to what the supplier was telling him. In the future chargeback. 

Frankly, despite all of Ross' support on this thread, I won't take a chance with this supplier and likely bring it up if the topic comes up. There's so many others out there. 

Thanks for the warning Doug.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I have to say, that even though there are those that like this supplier, it seems that this particular customer did not get what he ordered. That is what it comes down to, to me. 

It seems the supplier should have just asked for his ink carts back and refunded the customers money, if he could not provide what the customer originally ordered. I also think it should have been the suppliers expense of shipping if he could not provide the proper product ordered. As a business person, that is what action I would have taken.

Feedback for suppliers is very important in this business and alot of people make purchases based on these opinions. It just seems it would have been better for the supplier to do a refund and be done with it. It seems this customer was very patient in trying to get the product he ordered, and in the end it did not happen. $18 is $18 that the customer is out, to me it would not so much be the amount as the principle of not receiving what I ordered, and if I cant get it, to be properly refunded.


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

No matter the details, Ross should see the big picture. I think he was trying to resolve this problem, but lost sight of the whole thing. Ross mentions his partners - it sounds like they had different ideas about this than Ross did. That company needs to clarify who decides what and where the decision-making power is and be consistent about it or they will continue to lose customers.

The entire issue was not worth $18. I would have refunded the amount. Especially as he was aware you would share your experience here. Weighing in negative publicity and lost potential customers is just not worth that amount.


----------



## InkJetCarts (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello people,
While we truly do not have a lot of time to enter the forums and help people (we would like to) this thread was pointed out to us by a couple of forum members.

We are well aware of this situation and appreciate the opportunity to serve. I will not go into the long specifics in addressing this post and will instead give a brief time-line and factual accounting only, leaving out any feelings or observations of the actual situation. 

Early this year 2/11/09 a CX7400 Damper cart system w/inks was purchased. Technical support started on Feb 17th due to reported chip (lack of reading) with several emails. By Feb 18th IJC determined that customer had done everything correctly. By Feb 20th IJC tech sppt had determined that customer was correct and the chip did NOT read on a newly purchased CX7400 due to an Epson code change in the firmware.

Notes:
(Epson frequently changes firmware coding to defeat refillers)
The manufacturer of the Damper system is the slowest of all of our chip suppliers to revamp the codes up to date.
We have since moved the product supply count of the CX7400 Damper systems to zero until the revamped chip is received into stock. We also do not sell ANY carts that are $75.00. The carts in question are $33.00 and the replacement (temporary carts sent are $18.00) a set.

Back to case;
Some time lapsed on the email trails until customer responded to our request but he did respond and a new alternative product was supplied on 3/05. The product was received by the customer well more than a month before this post. The product we sent is a fully functional system for all of the printers that customer owns (it will work on any of them). 

We did not receive any further contacts until 4/16 () other than a brief email where customer questioned the cross compatibility of the replacement product that was shipped to him and that email was on 3/12(). Again back to we didn't hear from customer again until 4/16 about anything.

On 4/16/09 we received an email requesting we mail a check for $18.00 difference between the two products (both still in possession by customer). I asked for a telephone contact. 
I have never really seen request or demands by anyone such as the ones requested by customer. It was determined by consensus, at our facilities, that we should send a pre-addressed return label and package for the return of the original cartridges in the shipment. All determinations were made the same day as the email contact & call & posting to this forum (when dissatisfaction report) was originated.

A lot happens behind the scenes all across the refilling and specialty printing world and everyone customers and retailers alike needs to have level heads and sometimes just a little understanding. We try to do the same. Obviously all requests are looked at swiftly by IJC and with concern for we are here to serve our customers needs with solutions. Sometimes weird things come out of nowhere like a chip code that works perfectly well on 6 other models will not work on just one of the sister models. In fact we purchased a printer of the same model as soon as we could to test this. We also work hard to analyze this and report the findings & problem swiftly to our manufacturers, which we did immediately.

In retrospect in 20 years of commercial ink sales 5 years of retail ink sales and 25 years of refilling I've never met anybody that wanted a check mailed without actually returning the product, requesting an exchange or requesting a return label first. I will not go into the voice conversation by telephone but it was a large factor in why (we) requested customer ship the original cartridges back.
The return packaging also has already been complied with as well.

Thanks to the forum members who spotted this and suggested we respond to it.

Sincerely,

Ross Hardie
InkJetCarts


----------



## mariehutch (Feb 5, 2008)

hope this puts an end to this. I will continue to purchase from ijc as Ross has been very patient helping me get set up for my needs.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

mariehutch said:


> hope this puts an end to this. I will continue to purchase from ijc as Ross has been very patient helping me get set up for my needs.


 
agreed.

I am sorry for doug's "bad" experience and I hope that both parties can "heal" this issue BEHIND the scenes.......as where _I think_ that it should have been all along.

I will continue to order form Inkjetcarts.us because they have ALWAYS been GREAT to me!!!!!
(...been doing a lot of business w/ inkjetcarts.us for over a year now)


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

I do appreciate threads like this, we as a community, have a obligation to discuss likes and dislikes with companies in which we deal with. By using the forum both sides have the opportunity to respond to each other. For me it eliminates hear say.

I have been dealing with Ross for some time now. He has spent hours with me on the phone. Even working with me on a printer in which he could not sell me anything other then cleaner solution. 

I will continue to use Ross and IJC for my needs.

Once again thanks to both parties involved for posting.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry to those whom are displeased with me presenting this thread rather than keeping it "behind the scenes". Fortunately most appear to be pleased with having the thread.

Ross sent me the packaging and I sent back the ink carts as promised on April 29th.


----------



## InkJetCarts (Nov 24, 2007)

Doug,

We have issued a check for your return and are mailing it.
We have also defeated the CX7400 (your model printer) with a resettable chip configuration of our own design to enable the use of the damper system on the CX7400.
Once we build these in mass we will move the product count off of zero at our website.

I am truly sorry for your displeasure with us and our product and wish you great experiences with all you meet in suppliers of the refilling world.

Ross
IJC


----------



## 7thday (Oct 18, 2011)

Our experience with inkjetcarts has been outstanding!!! as I am typing this, Ross is on the phone with my husband AFTER HOURS, trying to help us resolve an issue that isn't even related to the CISS!! Thank you Ross (and Christine) we value your time and experience,you are a blessing to us newcomers.... May it be multiplied back to you someday!!!!


----------



## nyx567 (Apr 22, 2006)

Just found this thread lol

I had a problem with Ross and he came across as arrogant, thought he was king of the inkjet printer inks. Ross, I will never order from you again.


----------

